# "Can't wait to see what you do next year!"



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

We've all heard it on Halloween night. The guests who come to our homes and ooh and ahh over our displays and haunts. They ask a lot of questions and a few of them always say "can't wait to see what you do next year." So what can your guests expect this year? Any major changes, new props, projections, different theme, layout, or maybe the same thing just reconfigured?
We'll have an entirely new theme, as we have for the past two years. The haunt sturcture has been re-designed with a different floor plan and we're expanding the footprint to include some outdoor space a small corn/pallet maze and a second small cemetery in our driveway, not to mention lewlews epic foam crypt tunnel entrance. So some changes for the guests to keep it fresh. How about you all?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

We do a new idea every other year. And in the in-between years we go with the traditional cemetery and ghosts skeletons and monsters. This year we are going with something completely different that will really surprise everyone. We are not having it. My husband has been begging me for years for a year off. So last year he offered me a trip to Salem for Halloween. I said make it New Orleans and a cemetery at midnight, and I'll think about it. So New Orleans it is. I've heard the whole weekend will be a giant Halloween party. Now if I could just get this damn foot to heal so I can get around down there.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Same theme every year - a cemetery - but we rearrange the set up a bit each year, temporarily or permanently retire some of the older props, and try to come up with some mini scenes that tell a little story with our abundance of skeletons. We also try to add something new, like our porch witch scene last year.

This year we have a big a$$ horse to incorporate:jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yay Scareme, New Orleans!! Ever since I went I am trying to think of ways to get back there. Absolutely LOVED everything about NO.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

We changed to a carnival theme last year after 10-ish years of doing a spooky graveyard setup. I worked all summer on props and unfortunately ended up not being able to put out some items/decorations I built due to torrential rains/storms rolling through for the entire last part of October. (I tend to build out of cardboard or lightweight stuff so some stuff wouldn't last an hour in heavy rain/wind). 

So at least with us doing this theme again, there are some things that will seem new to the TOTs this year. 

I usually get lots of happy complements, but last year for the first year of the carnival, we got one guy that was standing outside for several minutes just looking without any kids, and he came up and told us that he came from a few streets over, after hearing that there was a crazy house with skeleton tightrope walkers and headless clowns and had to come see. Apparently he also is a Halloween enthusiast, and said our haunt looked fantastic and that he was going to have to up his game next year. 



Oh and hope you have a blast Scareme in Nola! I went one year in costume with the husband. I was Little Red, and the husband was a wolfman. Had one really drunk lady come up and say "God bless you honey, I like 'em hairy too!" I about died laughing. 

It's a crazy fun place at Halloween but be careful!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

We haven't had our party for the past few years due to health and hospital visits so I am really looking forward to having one this year. However due to having our big vacation this year we have decided to push the party out to November to give us a bit more time to get organised. It won't be quite the same but we never get to have it on actual Halloween anyway due to the fundraiser we do for the Scouts so it doesn't matter. We'll still be doing the fundraiser but it won't be quite such a rush this year.

Our haunted walkthrough for our party always has elements of the previous year but I tried to make new props each year to add to it. This year we are adding clowns for the first time and I know a few of our friends absolutely hate clowns so I'm hoping to get some good scares out of that. We are also moving the path to get to the haunt and so it will be about 1/5 larger this year than other years. Photos and lighting have let us down a little in the past so I'm definitely focused on those too.


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

I keep my basic cemetery every year, but have the (how did Roxy word it?) abundance of skeletons doing different things - however, sadly I do not have the big a$$ horse to work into the display! 
This year they're having a masquerade ball, so I've worked out a playlist of songs you could actually dance to and am collecting masks & beads & bits of material and such for clothing. 

HD better carry that horse again next year - it will be MINE!


----------

